# Fuzz Butt & Others ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Jan14

Fuzz Butt is getting big and has made fast friends with Malley
and Charlinda. Both Malley and Charlinda look a lot like Mallards,
but I don't think they are. Malley is very, very small but apparently
full grown. She is missing one eye and has a non-fixable broken
wing. Charlinda is developmentally challenged .. none of the body
parts or feathering seems to be developing normally. She was
dumped at Yorba Linda Regional Park and rescued by my friend,
Carole. Charlinda is a very loving and precious little duck. These
three were scheduled to go live with my friend, Kiem, today, but
due to one thing or another, they are still here with me.

The beautiful little banty rooster was one of the rescues from the
West Street Basin today. He arrived with golf ball sized poopies
all over the vent area, so the rescuers were concerned that something
might be wrong with him. After soaking and clipping the poopies off,
everything looks good and normal. He's quite a friendly little roo.

There is also a new and nearly starved young feral pigeon on the scene,
but s/he was =not= interested in a photo op at all .. wanted to get
a pic of the cute little feathered legs and feet .. don't see this too often
with the ferals.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Great pictures again, thank you Charlinda is a peach and very precious indeed. The little rooster is pretty small, what breed is he? 

Totally off the subject but I have a bone to pick with you.....EONS ago you were supposed to weigh the Hungarian house pigeon you were baby sitting and you never got back with digits


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a cute little rooster.
Lovely ducks. 
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dang, Brad! That =was= EONS ago. I'll have to ask Bart to weigh one of his Hungarians as I happen to be fresh out of them at the moment  

I have no idea what kind of little rooster that is, but he sure is pretty and also very friendly.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I didn't have too hard a time w/out the captions of figuring who fuzz-butt was  . Very cute little one. The ducks are just adorable, and the rooster is very pretty. Thanks for sharing.

fp


ROSCO, ROSCOE, ROSCO!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos - you sure get a variety of animals! That banty rooster is a very handsome bird. I wonder if Malley might be a call duck?


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2006Jan14
> 
> Fuzz Butt is getting big and has made fast friends with Malley
> and Charlinda. Both Malley and Charlinda look a lot like Mallards,
> ...


*Hope it grows big and strong*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, great pictures, as usual. Honestly, if you keep showing duck pictures, I may have to get one. Have always loved them.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The ducks are just adorable, and the rooster is quite handsome.

Thanks for sharing their stories with us as well as the pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again, everyone ..

Got a chuckle out of your very astute powers of observation FP  

Maggie .. ducks, especially ducklings, are painfully cute and just as huggable and snuggable as baby pigeons. Be careful .. it's easy to become addicted to quack ..

Terri .. Malley might well be a little call duck though the beak is a big long/large for one. 

Terry


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> http://www.rims.net/2006Jan14
> 
> Fuzz Butt is getting big and has made fast friends with Malley
> and Charlinda. Both Malley and Charlinda look a lot like Mallards,
> ...


*These pictures are so lovely i came to see them again.*


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks again, everyone ..
> 
> Got a chuckle out of your very astute powers of observation FP
> 
> ...


Hmmm....This is interesting, Thanks to Love Birds


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

'splain!?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor said:


> 'splain!?


Well, Victor .. ya got me .. I've been trying to figure this out myself. How about you make a trade? A few crumbs for the Nosey Berg people, and maybe someone will clue both of us in.  

Incidentally, Fuzz Butt is doing fine and is still here with me.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I love everyone they're all so beautiful but I wanna cuddle that handsome rooster


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TAWhatley said:


> Incidentally, Fuzz Butt is doing fine and is still here with me. Terry


Well duhhhh .. Fuzz Butt, Malley, and Charlinda were adopted by my friend, Kiem! I can't imagine that I lost track of my ducks so badly  It's Dumpling that is still here!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Well duhhhh .. Fuzz Butt, Malley, and Charlinda were adopted by my friend, Kiem! I can't imagine that I lost track of my ducks so badly  It's Dumpling that is still here!
> 
> Terry


I have no idea how you keep up with all the animals and names and injuries....I'd be sewing up a hole that wasn't there or something crazy!! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I love everyone they're all so beautiful but I wanna cuddle that handsome rooster


I do still have the little rooster, and he's a very amenable little fellow that has the tiniest little cocka doodle do's .. that's a good thing as the neighbors don't appreciate rooster sounds starting at 4 AM or so .. they probably aren't too thrilled with the duck quacks and goose honks either ..

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Our neighbors had a coop full of chickens and roosters only about 30' from my bedroom window and we got used to the noise really quick. I liked them a lot, they were some real beauties. Unfortunately another neighbor didn't feel the same and had the town come in and make them remove the coop and birds People really stink at times


----------

